# Beach camping



## brauny (Jan 30, 2011)

does anyone know of a good beach somewhere around dubai (maybe an hour either side) i can camp for the weekend have a bbq and use my boat? water ski, wakeboard etc?

even any beach bungalows? i know of the bungalows at ghantoot.. expensive but.. 

open to any suggestions????


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, I'm moving your thread to the Dubai forum as you may get a better response here, good luck.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

At Umm al Quwain there is a Marina Club Where they have ski/wakeboard facilities and a boat ramp, You have to pay to enter if you're not a member though (They have entertainer vouchers too)
There is a hotel with beach bunglalows although i forget which hotel it is.
There is a big empty beach next door that you can camp on, and you can camp at the marina club.


----------

